

Show HN: SketchPort - Drawing inspiration - magicalhobo
http://www.sketchport.com/

======
DanBC
I really like it.

I could only sketch with grey. I didn't log in, and I didn't look around for
instructions. Eventually I gave up and looked for instructions, but there was
a big wall of text. So, I know that cursor keys do size of brush and colour
(but colour is asymetric).

You might want to consider a paint style toolbar. For people like me. Just
something really very simple - brush size and brush colour.

This is my first impression after about 45 seconds of play. You may not want
users like me, (people who don't bother to read instructions) and if that's
the case then that's fine!! It's a good thing to cater to your market.

~~~
magicalhobo
Thanks Dan. I've designed some visual interfaces for it, but I've been
avoiding implementing them. I guess it does put off a lot of visitors, so now
is the time.

------
magicalhobo
I have a lot of ideas for new features, but I'd like to know what other people
think.

Does anything jump out as an obvious next feature?

